# Specialized S-Works Helmets



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I am looking at buying a new helmet this spring. I have used my Giro Eclipse for a while now and I would like to have a helmet that is one size smaller, lighter and well just cooler looking. Have any of you Specialized guys tried the S-Works helmets. If you have, are they comfy, very adjustable, ect. I like the shape of it and the large brow vent.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I liked the one I tested to order it over the Atmos- thought it was better quality. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*A couple things to think about......*

You really need to try one on to see for yourself. Everyone has a different shaped head and some helmets just plain aren't comfortable even though some may say "brand X" helmet is the best.

I had a Bell head for years, they changed some things and now their helmets don't fit me at all. I have a Decibel that fits like a glove and now a Giro Ionos (that was a gift) that doesn't feel secure no matter how I adjust it.

- So what I'm trying to say is just try all of them on!


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

So far I've tried on the S-works, Atmos and Ionos. To me they all felt similar. I'll try them all again before making the decision.


----------



## part-timer (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried on the S-Works helmet and loved the fit. Specialized has done a recall on the newest batch though, according to my LBS.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

part-timer said:


> I tried on the S-Works helmet and loved the fit. Specialized has done a recall on the newest batch though, according to my LBS.


- Unless there is a 2nd recall that is not current information. When they took back the 1st batch it was for a bad buckle. - Back then the helmet was known as the D2.
The buckle and name has been changed now and the helmet is known as the S-WORKS.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*I agree*



DMFT said:


> - Unless there is a 2nd recall that is not current information. When they took back the 1st batch it was for a bad buckle. - Back then the helmet was known as the D2.
> The buckle and name has been changed now and the helmet is known as the S-WORKS.


There has NOT BEEN A RECALL ON THE S-WORKS HELMET, last years D2 was recalled in the US for a faulty chin strap buckle. I just purchased the S-Works "Team Lotto" helmet to replace my defective Giro Iono's / Atmos helmets which I owned last year and had to return due to poor workmanship. The new S-Works fits me nearly the same as my Specialized Decibel helmet but is even lighter, so far its been a great helmet.


----------

